# Reasonable places to eat on Maui, Kihei area



## Karen G (May 19, 2008)

My daughter and her fiance have decided to go to Maui and stay at the Grand Wailea resort for their honeymoon  in October.  They know that the restaurants at the resort can be spendy, so are there any other places anyone can recommend nearby.  She is a vegetarian and he eats everything.


----------



## DeniseM (May 19, 2008)

Hi Karen - Here are a few good threads from the past to help you get started:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69372&highlight=maui

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68406&highlight=maui

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64799&highlight=maui


----------



## johnfornal (May 19, 2008)

*Kihue has the places*

Hi,

There are a few great spots I didn't see in the posts but many were there...there is an oceanfront Italian place called Sarento's that is not cheap but well worth it....Split an entree and a big appetizer with a great glass of wine and dessert...under $50...and the ocean is right there fifteen feet away breaking on a rocky shore...one of the most romantic spots on Maui...little beach nearby is five star...Best Western motel hides them both

Then there is a small Thai/Vietnamese place in the shopping center where the Post Office is...Its the one with the linen table cloths not in the back...

The other place was close to the high end Roy's type steakhouse, closer to the main drag...seafood specials...great food great prices...sort of rustic wood siding

Kihue tries harder....Rents are lower so the places can pass along that benefit... 

See you there...

John


----------



## lorilulu (May 19, 2008)

Tommy Bahamas in the shopping center right next door to the resort is awesome!  Go for lunch- its cheaper. The shopping center also has a Cheese Burger in Paradise that is very good too.  The resort food, while convenient, is very expensive.  I agree, Sorrentos is very good in Kihei,and there is also cheap but good Mexican food at Maui Tacos.


----------



## PrettyKitties (May 20, 2008)

For reasonable food within walking distance of the GW, try the deli in Whalers in the Shops at Wailea.  Its takeout only, but it sure is a lot cheaper than anything at the GW.


----------



## akdeweyj (May 20, 2008)

Karen G said:


> My daughter and her fiance have decided to go to Maui and stay at the Grand Wailea resort for their honeymoon  in October.  They know that the restaurants at the resort can be spendy, so are there any other places anyone can recommend nearby.  She is a vegetarian and he eats everything.



There is a Maui Taco restraunt in Kihei at the Azeika (sp?) Plaza that is very good & would be a good spot for either one.

There is a Cheeseburger in Paradise, Hard Rock Cafe & Bubba Gumps in Lahaina that aren't too bad either.


----------



## colmo (May 20, 2008)

We stayed in Wailea on our honeymoon.  I agree that there are good places next door at The Shops at Wailea.  There's a Longhi's there, too, so no need to go to Lahaina for that.   You can check out the menu on the website - http://www.longhis.com

We also liked Roy's nearby.  http://www.roysrestaurant.com


----------



## pcgirl54 (May 21, 2008)

I am in Maui now and just went to Kihue today. There are plenty of places to eat at 10pp. I will post when we return near month's end.

We have not stopped since we got here. What a beautiful relaxing island. So much to do.


----------



## talkamotta (May 22, 2008)

Last year was the first time Ive been to that part of Maui and it was only a drive by.  Next year, I plan to spend more time there.  

We had good luck w/ places to eat from the Maui Revealled book for the Lahaina area.  Maybe that would be a good book to give them.


----------



## Mimi (May 24, 2008)

If you like fresh seafood, try Alexanders Fish & Chips in Kihei. "yummy"


----------



## auntdef (May 24, 2008)

Cafe O'lei is wonderful, don't let the strip mall (Rainbow Mall, upstairs) deter you, the atmosphere is lovely. Lots of locals with very good food (lettuce wraps were yummy!).


----------



## pcgirl54 (May 30, 2008)

Karen
We just got back from Maui. What an island and a perfect place for a honeymoon. I hope my own children can go there someday.

I brought back a catalog from the Kihei area for your daughter with all the restaurants listed there. If interested I can mail it to you. Just PM me.

I will suggest two other don't miss places. One near the Paia /Kahalui airport area that is not cheap but very memorable. Maybe someone can get them a gift certificate for a wedding present- Mama's Fish House not only for the wonderful food $$$$$ but for the incredible setting. Plan on $50pp with one drink. We went for lunch which is the same price as dinner but the daytime view is just incredible. I will never forget it. From the outside it does not look like anything at all but boy is it great.

Hula Grill in Ka'anapali in Whaler's Village. Request to be seated under thatched roof patio tables that have beach sand floors. These tables face Molakai and Lanai . What a way to eat lunch. Meals are $10.00 and up. Next to Hula is Lelani's.  Although we did not get the chance to try the Fish Tacos- you get 2 for $12.50 and then try the Hula Ice Cream Pie for dessert.

Also suggest they drive to Old Town Lahaina-lots of shops and places to eat and nightlife.

No need to bring fancy clothes or dressy shoes at all even for 5 star dining.

Also if the couple is considering a Luau or trying one of the zipline tours(loved it) you really need to book it before you go. Zipline I would book a month ahead. The one near the crater has 5 ziplines. That one is $85 pp which is almost half the cost of the Ka'anaplai tour with 8 ziplines. We did the Ka'anapali tour. You do get red dirt on your clothes and shoes so dress accordingly and do bring ratty sneakers. 

We also enjoyed the Old Lahania Luau which should be booked before you go.

www.zipline.com


If there budget is tight as newleyweds maybe relatives could buy gift certificates for them to use for some of these things. A coworker of mine was given them as a wedding present and used them for their Aruba honeymoon. She really appreciated it as they got to eat at places they could not afford normally.


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 30, 2008)

pcgirl54 said:


> I am in Maui now and just went to Kihue today. There are plenty of places to eat at 10pp. I will post when we return near month's end.
> 
> Where in the heck is Kihue???
> 
> Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 30, 2008)

auntdef said:


> Cafe O'lei is wonderful, don't let the strip mall (Rainbow Mall, upstairs) deter you, the atmosphere is lovely. Lots of locals with very good food (lettuce wraps were yummy!).




Don't eat here at night.  So loud you can't even have a conversation with the folks across the table.  Like a gym floor.  Fine at noon.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (May 30, 2008)

Right across the street from McDonalds in Kihei is a fine restaurant.  Get there during their early bird special buy one entree and the other is free.

Sterling


----------



## philemer (May 30, 2008)

Kauai Kid said:


> pcgirl54 said:
> 
> 
> > Where in the heck is Kihue???
> ...


----------



## Karen G (May 30, 2008)

pcgirl54 said:


> I brought back a catalog from the Kihei area for your daughter with all the restaurants listed there. If interested I can mail it to you. Just PM me.



pcgirl, thank you so very much!  What a thoughtful thing to do.  Tuggers are the best!:whoopie: 

I've sent you a PM.


----------



## johnfornal (May 30, 2008)

*You'd guys don't know eastcoast slang?*

How ya doing?

Kihue is slang for where the deals are...

John...now under the protection of the California guys....


----------

